# Anyone Seen This Tube to Pouch Method ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anybody done this type of tube to pouch insertion method ? The video goes to fast as does the demonstrator and I can't pick up exactly what he is doing. Would love to learn it !

wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

It seems like he is using the technique like in the pictures I am posting but in stead of twisting the cuff and doubling it that way he is just putting on two cuffs. I will try it tomorrow and let you know how I get on with it


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - when I first saw assumed it was the method Raventree78 shows. But almost looks like he's adding an overhand knot into the tube and using that as a self-cuff. But its difficult to see...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Rewatched - he's definitely taking the tube through the loop twice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Wll!!!!! For sharing this video.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

mattwalt said:


> Rewatched - he's definitely taking the tube through the loop twice.


That is what I saw as well; then he puts the loose end through the pouch. Next, he inserts the paperclip under the cuff of the knot, puts the loose end through the loop of the clip and pulls that back under the cuff.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> It seems like he is using the technique like in the pictures I am posting but in stead of twisting the cuff and doubling it that way he is just putting on two cuffs. I will try it tomorrow and let you know how I get on with it


I would even like to see someone do this, how is the tube looped into the pouch ? There is something I'm really missing :- )

wll


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes and that's what I use since a long time. So strange it is discovered right now here.
It's pratical fast and even adjustable.

Cheap nontheless


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

mostho said:


> Yes and that's what I use since a long time. So strange it is discovered right now here.
> It's pratical fast and even adjustable.
> Cheap nontheless


Please demonstrate it in good pictures or a close up video if you can.....it would be very helpful and much faster than the constrictor knots I'm doing now ;- )

Thank you very much ;- )

wll


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Will do. It's more difficult to write than to use. 
This fat needle is magic also for bands in addition with his brother wired loop.
In the meantime I m shooting the instructions this is very very clear









And also this video here
http://s.aliexpress.com/feuIBJZN


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

mostho said:


> Will do. It's more difficult to write than to use.
> This fat needle is magic also for bands in addition with his brother wired loop.
> In the meantime I m shooting the instructions this is very very clear
> 
> ...


This is perfect, exactly what I wanted to see. Thank you very much.

wll


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Mostho, thanks for posting that other picture. I couldn't follow the video and got lost on #7 and #8 on the first picture.

Now I've got a new way of placing cuffs on. I finally get to use this tool that GZK China added as a bonus to my order.

I go from #6, #11, to #12 on your posted picture. Thanks.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

THIs is another magic loop like you want to insert the band into the pouch hole in a flick


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Or you want to use it in wrap and tuck. Really nice


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I think in the first video the guy is showing an alternative way of doing steps 1-8 in the first picture, using hemostats instead of the little tool.

I've found if I'm not careful when I use the little tool to pull the tube through the cuff it can cut/rip the tube, but it has to be about the simplest way to do cuffs.


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

ok thats awesome as I get sore fingers tying nots must get one of those needles thank you for sharing


----------

